# rust wasm contains 32-bit code.



## Alain De Vos (Sep 16, 2022)

I tried to remove all 32-bit code.
That was until rust default,
WASM=on: Build the WebAssembly target (wasm32-unknown-unknown)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 16, 2022)

MK_LIB32="NO" in make.conf and rust compiles no longer


----------

